# Thoughts on this Craftsman Table saw? good deal?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Im in the market for a table saw. I went to our local sears and found this 10" 3 hp Table saw thats regularly $299. Its on sale right now for $249 and next week it will be on an additional sale of $199. Here are the specs for it.

- 3 hp
-24" right rip capacity
-5000 rpm
-19 5/8" x 36" dimension with extensions
-


----------



## BobLoblaw (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a bench-top saw mounted to a contractor-style base. The HP ratings on those saws (direct drive, universal motor type) can be misleading. Just know that its rating of "3hp" refers to "peak" HP developed (usually at start-up) and, in actual practice, is much less. You may be better off, IMO, picking up a used "true" (belt-driven, induction motor) contractor's saw, for about the same $$$.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I make mainly outdoor furniture ie;adirondack chairs. 90percent of my cuts would be with deck wood cutting seat slats probably. I've also been burned time and time again with buying used power tools. So I'm gonna steer away from that this time. So I guess technically I don't need a big heavy duty saw just something for small projects. I know craftsmans tools in general are not held to a high standard like in previous years but I have heard some good things about this particular saw mmmi just wanted to get some input from fellow LJ members and maybe hear from somebody who has the saw or has used it …thanks!


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought my Delta table saw on craigslist and am very satisfied. That is one way to go. The other way I would reccomend would be to buy a Rigid contractors saw. They have a warranty and lots of people use them with little or no complaints for the money.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well to tell you. I had that same saw. The miter guage is loose in the track. You can't put any others on it. The fence isn't the greatest. Don't to be so negative about it. If you are not going to use it all that often it will probably do you ok for a while..


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That saw is a waste of money even at $150…don't do it. It's too small, too light, too sloppy, too loud, too unreliable, has little resale value, and isn't cost effective to upgrade. You'll outgrow it in short order too. It's exactly the type of saw that many of us fall prey to when we didn't know any better. You're far better off buying a decent used full size cast iron contractor saw with a belt drive induction motor, or saving your pennies and buying a new one of similar construction. You're a step ahead of most of because you asked first!

Contractor saws like this show up on Craigslist in the $50-$200 range several times a week near me. It's not a true 3hp as stated on the front, but a good 13-14 amp 1-1.5hp induction motor is sufficient (a true 3hp motor would require 220v operation).


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree, it's a waste of money, though at $200 I guess it doesn't hurt to find out for yourself. I own (in storage) an older model to the one you show. Miter gauge is small, sloppy, unusable. I like the extended wings on that one, which mine didn't have, but I wouldn't think they'd be all that stable. Rip fence is meh, but it'll do for what you are likely wanting it to do.

For softwoods, the table saw cuts fine…but anything approaching the hardness of oak and you'll be needing more power.

It's hard to get burnt by a used saw on Craigslist unless you just don't know want you are looking for. Table saws aren't complex machines, and used ones are quite servicable for decades. I'd get a contractor saw in this fashion.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I was thinking about buying that saw too. My dad made some beautiful stuff using the $120 craftsman saw. Of course the more $$ will bet you something better but the question is do you really need it? I appreciate great tools but I find people often fall into the trap of suggestion more expensive things to justify their own purchase of them at times. I use to do this with another hobby I use to have and still find myself doing it with photography.

I take peoples opinions on the internet with a grain of salt. My dad once told me if he was handing out $10 bills someone would bitch that he didn't give them 2 $5 bills instead.


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't address that specific saw-but I will say-
My first 'table saw' was a $99 Delta benchtop model that I used for almost 20 years-was very satisfied with - it cut everything I needed it to - straight and true.
It finally died-and in the last two years-I have bought two 'bargain' saws of another brand that I have been VERY unhappy with-I was so frustrated with the first one I resold it after about 3 months.
Moral - you can get a good workable tool at a low price-but you can also get burned.
For me-next saw I buy-will still not be a $1000 cabinet model-I have neither the money nor the space-nor the need. But it will also NOT BE -a bargain basement model of any brand.
I'm too old and tired to deal with the frustration.

Side Comment to patcollins-
Not sure how old you are-but if you are over 30 and you are talking about a saw your dad bought when you were a kid-- I can assure you-the Craftsman saw you might buy today-wont hold a candle to the one he had. Sad but true.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Branley, where did you get the inside info that it is going to be on sale for $199?

MyFathersSon, Im 36 but my dad didn't buy it when I was a kid was probably from 1995 time frame. I think its actually this saw http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/967

I have also noticed some of the Craftsman stuff isn't what I would expect from Craftsman in recent years.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Quality and brand names aside for a moment, consider the physics of using a saw of this size. 19-5/8" deep….that leaves very little operating room in front of the blade….literally just a few inches. In contrast, a standard contractor saw, hybrid, or cabinet saw is 27" deep, which leaves about a foot to maneuver in front of the blade. It weighs in at 72-1/2#...in contrast to 250-300# for a contractor saw, 300-450# for a hybrid, and 500-600# for a cabinet saw. It's very unnerving to have a saw move or tip on you when you trying to make a cut…it's also dangerous. Unless the need for portability is critical, there are lots of advantages in favor of a heavier machine.

Give the materials of construction some consideration too….aluminum, pot metal, and plastics in contrast with steel and cast iron. These all contribute to accuracy, longevity, mass, low vibration, ease of use, resale value, and the cost effectiveness/logic of repair if necessary.

I'm not trying to knock anyone's saw. I've been there, and am hoping to prevent the OP from making what I feel is a similar mistake. Any $99 saw can make cuts in wood, but I envision frustration, discouragement, poor fitting joints, increased danger, and higher probability of repair/replacement with any saw near this class of tool, whether from Craftsman, Tradesman, Ryobi, B&D, Skil, etc. It's not really an issue of brand, but of saw design and type. It's true that there's risk of being burned with a used saw, but there's a lot of upside potential to score a really good used saw in the same price range, whereas buying a new saw in this price and class pretty much ensures mediocrity. There have been some great clearance deal on a more substantial saws like Ridgid TS3650, R4511, Cman 22124, Delta 36-980, etc, all falling < $400, and is some cases < $250.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to agree with the others here, I think you would out grow that saw pretty quick. I owned a Ridgid 3650 contractor saw for a few years then sold it to a friend. I would look for something like that or a Delta, by the way I think the 3660 is basically the same saw.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Patcollins….when I went to sears yesterday I asked about this saw and the salesman told me they did not carry it in the store but they could order it for me…ia sked him when the sale for 249 ended so I would know about hoiw long I had to think about it…he told me he would go check well he came back and said actually aug 6th it will go on another sale for 199 and he gave me a "rain check" type print out that will guarantee me one for that price of 199


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't recommend any sears saws take your money and buy a real saw sears sells junk. find yourself a used Ridgid, or Powermatic or Delta . Saws that size are under powered and their tops are too small..


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't have the money for these expensive hybrid. Contactorsm or cabinet saw. Don't get me wrong I would love to have one …if I had the money…- have also looked on craigslist in my area and found nothing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've seen a number of Ridgids on Craigslist from $150 -$500 . Ridrids coming out with their new saw in September. If you do a search on Ljs you will see person on top of person that were not happy with the ow end saws and aways trade up. It doesn't have to be a cabinet saw to get the job done. If you have to buy a sears buy a bigger contractors version. almost any saw is better than the small low end saws. You might try running a table saw wanted ad on craigslist


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Knotscott says it more eloquently than I can. More than anything, it's the size of the table top that concerns me. When working oversized lumber, especially plywood, it was always unnerving cutting bigger sheets. In fact, for most onsite applications, I just used a circular saw for that very reason.

To each his own, I guess. I do like the contractor stand that the saw is mounted to, so perhaps that'll help a little bit. I just think that larger tables, especially depth-wise, is one of the more safety-related issues in a table saw that never gets discussed.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

From a glance, Craigslist currently shows two recent listings in Macon:
Hitachi C10FL - full size cast iron contractor style hybrid (asking $400, I'd offer $300-$350, or less if that's what you can afford….worst he can say is "no".)









Craftsman contractor saw - full size cast iron contractor saw by Emerson (same guts as the Ridgid) $115.

There's an older Grizzly cabinet saw in Savannah for $150! Dunno if it includes a fence, but there's loads of potential with this one.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

knotscot …i just inquired to the guy on CL about the craftsman saw. Im just real weary because i got burned on the last TS i bought on CL. On top of that i do not know the little things to look for in a saw when ispecting it before purchase like most of you seasoned woodworkers do. That is probably why i have had bad luck with used tools.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have that saw, and while it is ok for some things I would recomend passing and getting a beter quality saw. The miter slot if that is what you would call in is so sloppy, the fence dose not aline correctly. The espanding wings are nice as is the out feed table. But for the money I would go with something else.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm wondering if a circ saw and straight edge is a better and cheaper temporary solution than spending that much on a cheapie saw.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I had that same saw a few years ago before they added the riving knife. This saw was wobbly, the fence could rarely be set correctly, the miter gauge slots were an odd size, and it would almost tip over anytime I ripped something more than 3ft long. The saw would struggle to cut through anything other than softwoods. I read your response and see that you say you don't have the money for a bigger saw, but I bet if you buy this one at $200 you will be buying a bigger saw in a year for $400 or $500!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually went to a Sears and looked at this saw today. The legs are very sturdy and I couldn't tip the saw by pushing on it about at an angle of 30 degrees downward. The miter slots and gage were a huge disappointment. the other negative I saw to it (no pun intended) was the wings when extended are not all that sturdy because they are simple tubes supported in plastic supports,  not bad but not as solid as the Porter Cable jobsite saw that Lowes carries.

I also looked at Home Depot and there is a Ryobi saw that I swear is identical but the legs are different.

I took at look at the Ridgid jobsite saw, damn I want that one now but not sure I want to pay $500 for a job site saw.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Be sure to search all the cities/towns around you when looking on CL. I use a Google add on to search multiple cities.
Also try this, www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## Estley (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to have one of those, out grew it FAST….. the miter slots are useless, too much wiggle, and they're not standard. The fence is about as good as the miter slots, and as someone already said, you have VERY little space to work.

I just got a used old crafstman contractor for $150 off of craigslist, I put another $50 on it (pulley and belt), and some elbow grease and so far I couldn't be happier….


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Pat I agree$ those rigid saws are really nice. I would love to have one and probably would if they weren't so danged expensive. - just got married last month. That along with a mortgage and a wife who is looking for a teaching job in this down economy..money is tight. Ever since my motor went out on the delta contactors table saw I bought off craiglslist I've been without a saw for the past 9 months…like I said earlier I just need a saw to cut deckwood. I don't tackle big projects…just around the house stuff and adirondack chairs. If I have to cut 2×4s or plywood ill use my miter saw or circular saw. I just don't feel comfortable buying a used saw since I don't know the things to look for like most of yal do.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

If the motor is the only problem, Can't you just buy another motor? or have it rebuilt?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I think that the Porter Cable that Lowes sells for $300 is probably a better saw, it has two good reviews on here. A little for buying something at Lowes, go to www.lowes.com/moving and sign up for their 10% off moving coupon and use that for your big ticket purchase.


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

My 2 cents. If you plan to do woodworking in the years to come…hold out for a better saw or find someone to repair the delta you currently have if you were happy with it before it broke down. I understand what you are saying about price, but you are not making a wise decision with this saw. I used to own a high end craftsman saw (contractors series) and it just wasn't accurate enough. Also, the craftsman saw won't be worth anything if you want to sell for an upgrade. So you will be starting over.


----------

